# [SOLVED] Heatsink/Fan Advise



## skunknste (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi, Im wanting to overclock my intel e6600 on my asus p5b mobo, can someone recommend a heatsink/fan for me plz. Hopefully something thats easy to install and dosent take up a lot of space. I'v never overclocked before, so im going off online guides at the mo. Thx :smile:


----------



## skunknste (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Heatsink/Fan Advise*

Hows about one of these: T/TAKE CL-P0220-01 775/K8/AM2 GOLDEN ORB II RET

Any good?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Heatsink/Fan Advise*

no. A good cooler is the zalman 9600, and titan fenrir and the tuniq tower.

read the link in here from hexus on overclocking for newbies http://www.techsupportforum.com/f27...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html


----------



## skunknste (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Heatsink/Fan Advise*

I think im gonna go with the Titan 

http://www.overclock.co.uk/product/Titan-TTC-NK85TZ-Fenrir-AM27751366-CPU-Cooler_8729.html

i have 3 gig of ram, 2 gig corsair xms and 1 gig corsair value. Im gonna get another 2 gig corsair xms and take out the corsair value to be on the safe side. I will also get the 620 corsair PSU. Hopefully this will be enough to turn my e6600 2.4G into 3.6G. Thx


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Heatsink/Fan Advise*

do not run 4GB ram as sticks in each slot it is better to have 2x2GB sticks. It is also not a good idea to have different makes or different speeds in at the same time especially if you plan on overclocking.


----------



## skunknste (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Heatsink/Fan Advise*

well i have ordered another 2 gig of corsair xms2 on ebay, that means i will have 4 gig of the exact same ram but 1 gig in every slot. Does it realy matter if i use all slots?

I also ordered a OCZ StealthXStream 700W PSU at the same time.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Heatsink/Fan Advise*

having all 4 slots filled can cause voltage issues, you may have to fiddle with the voltages to get it stable. Anyway if you are going overclock you need to manually set the ram voltage to what the manufacturer states.


----------



## skunknste (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Heatsink/Fan Advise*

Cheers, I will post another thread if i get into complications. Thx for the advise.


----------

